# gedit slow start on FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE?



## ryu (Jun 14, 2012)

When I open a text document it lasts 2-3 seconds until it is open and I can read and write in it. Is this normal? In other applications I never have a such "lag" of 2-3 seconds. I'm using GNOME2.


----------

